# Mids in the Kicks or Doors



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

So, I'm trying to decide where to place my mids; doors or kick panels? This is the gear: 
Stock HU
Audison Bit1
Audison Voce 5.1k
Morel Ultimo 12" 2ohm w/1000 watts
Mids: 18Sound 6ND430 4ohm w/140 watts each
HLCD: USD Guides w/BMS 4552nd w/ up to 37.5 watts
I'm stuufing this in a 2013 Audi Allroad which is the same interior as an A4/S4.
Would the imaging/staging be that much better in the kicks compared to the doors. 
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

In general imaging would be better with mids in Kicks. Staging, at least width may be better with mids in doors.
Alot will depend on how much and many compromises have to be made doing one or the other.
If to get the mids in the kicks you need to push them really far in toward the interior, your width will suffer.
You will also lose foot space so then youll have lost some vertical and then horizontal foot space with horns and then kicks.

If the horn mouth and door location are fairly close together it can work quite well. VW and Honda's often worked quite well bc door location was very low and very forward, almost right next to the kick panel so pathlenths were pretty close to between the horn and the mid


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I have my mides on the doors, imaging is pretty good. you certainly cant locate them.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Unless you are willing to do the KP install with it vented into the frame of the car or even better outside the car to Improve frequency response you would be better off in the door.

A sealed mid bass in the KP even when at a Q of .7 will have so much energy in the mid bass range centered around 160 - 180 hz you cannot EQ it to sound good. You what to shoot for a very low Q system when ding mid bass in the KP.

Eric


----------



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you all for your help and advice. Seriously, it's nice to be able to get opinions from those that know what the hell they are doing. I think you guys saved me a lot of time and frustration. I will go with mids in the doors. I'm gonna get started on it soon!! Stoked!!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

don't also forget that the door buzzes often even after lots of deadening treatments.

in mine, i couldn't get away from the key cylinder making noise. so i always like kicks, if like eric says, you can vent.

buzzing also will depend a bit on your listening habits. so door may be fine.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> don't also forget that the door buzzes often even after lots of deadening treatments.
> 
> in mine, i couldn't get away from the key cylinder making noise. so i always like kicks, if like eric says, you can vent.
> 
> buzzing also will depend a bit on your listening habits. so door may be fine.


You bring up a good point. 

The energy in the door can be annoying if you rest your leg against it while listening or driving.

Eric


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Eric, what is a low Q? .2-.3 or below .2?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Eric, what is a low Q? .2-.3 or below .2?


I think if you can get Q around .5 you are OK. My favorite way is to AP them with a resistive membrane or creative stuffing of vent.

the above is for 8", with 6.5" drivers can get away with a little higher Q than above since the transfer function boosting that area is not as extreme.

Eric


----------

